# Thinking about trying Hypnotherapy



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about seeing a professional for gut directed hypnotherapy. I've read about the CD's and thought about trying those programs several times but they don't really resonate with me. To be honest, it sounds tedious and boring and I have a feeling that I just wouldn't do it even if I purchased the program. So I'm thinking that seeing a professional might work better for me. My questions is whether or not anyone else has tried this type of treatment and what the results were. I have IBS-C wiith minor symptoms on a daily basis (bloating, small amt. of abdominal pain), and major symptoms once in a while. When it's bad, it's BAD. Severe abdominal pain, spasming, bloating (my jeans go from being too loose to too tight in a matter of seconds), constipation, constantly having to urinate. When it gets bad I feel like I'd be willing to try just about anything. I guess I am a little skeptical about hypnotherapy and don't want to waste a lot of money, but it is resonating with me a bit. Just really want to hear other's thoughts about gut directed hypnotherapy and whether or not it worked for them.Thanks!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did Cog. Behav. Therapy in person at UNC's Functional GI clinic (part of a clinical study)They also do research on hypnosis and train people to do it. I would probably recommend seeing someone on this list http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html rather than just any random hypnotherapist that is sure they can help. I believe all the people on this list were taught the UNC hypnosis protocol that was used in the clinical studies there. They do have a lot of that research on line with other parts of the site so you might want to look around the whole place.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - You are wise to be realistic about the process - I was down to eating only crackers and water with all the pain and IBS symptoms, before I finally decided to try the CDs as a last resort. If you know you wont be able to stick to the process, then that's good you are trying other options. For me, I was just about housebound, so doing the CDs was a better choice, as I knew I wouldnt be able to 'make it' to the appointments. Everyone has to find their own way to feeling better - and the research behind the gut-directed hypnotherapy is certainly there - for both the UNC protocol and the IBS Audio Program as well, which has helped a ton of people. As far as the process goes - it has worked well for the vast majority of folks who use it. I do know that the symptoms of bloating and constipation for some, seem to be a bit slower in overcoming, whereas abdominal pain, spasming, and diarrhea are addressed more readily overall - but certainly gut-directed or gut-specific clinical hypnotherapy has been very effective in helping to lighten or even eliminate symptoms. Should you re-think the CDs, or want to talk to someone about them, please do let me know as I am happy to help. Take care and all the best in finding a therapist and the way that is right for you.


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

I suppose it's possible to be treated solely by a hypnotherapist, but I suspect it would be outrageously expensive. I'm saying that from a UK perspective btw, where it's difficult to be treated in this way on the NHS, and even if you have private health insurance, I doubt they'd be willing to fund daily sessions.As far as I know, the norm would be to have weekly sessions with the expert, and then to also do it yourself with the help of cd's, as for it to work properly, it needs to be practiced every day, or maybe 6 days a week with one rest day.That was my experience of it anyway.Speaking for myself, I found that it needed huge amounts of concentration to be able to do it properly, to the point where it helps, and it does feel like "work", something you may have to force yourself to do. Motivation becomes easier however, if it starts working which it did for me after about 4 or 5 weeks of a 12 week course.I have to say that for me, it wasn't the answer though. The levels of improvement were noticeable, but not huge and most disappointing of all, not permanent, even though I carried on treating myself for some time.At the end I was asked to put a figure in percentage terms of how much I'd improved, 50% or more counting as a successful treatment from their point of view.I rated my improvement at 35% and as I say, this began to slip away after about 5 or 6 months.Good luck if you go for it though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

King Just FYII used the IBS Audioprogram 100 which doesn't require "concentration", is relatively inexpensive (about what one would pay here in the US for 1-2 sessions), can be done in the comfort of one's own home & schedule, only takes about a half an hour a day and one can also relisten to favorite parts it over & over again once finished with the program one time through.If hypnotherapy worked a bit for you with the in person sessions... you may find that this program will help even more and perhaps in a more lasting fashion. It has helped many...myself included. Nothing worked on my pain like this prgram did... nothing.. not even narcotics. So might be worth a try to see more improvement.Check it out:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info.I appreciate what you are saying, but my reply was mostly aimed at the first contributor to this thread who doubts he'd see it through if he relied on cd's etc, but would be OK if he seen an actual hypnotherapist. I'm pretty sure he'd need to do both however he goes about it.Perhaps the amount of effort required to make it work varies from person to person and despite saying I regarded it as "work" while doing it, I have to say after I'd completed each session, I did feel really relaxed, and that was regardless of whether I did it myself (which I got quite good at in time) or with the therapist.I may well try it again at some time in the future (I've still got the relevant cd's) depending on what happens next with other medical investigations I've got in the pipeline, beginning quite soon. I suspect there's more going on than just IBS with me, which would explain why my improvement was neither huge, nor permanent. It is definitely a worthwhile treatment though and I've sen for myself how it can work.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hopefully something will come up to help you more soon then!


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Ironically, I signed on here today with the intention of researching some of the available CD programs and reaading people's reviews. After a bit of a search I've discovered that there doesn't seem to be anyone qualified to do gut directed hypnotherapy in my area :-( While I have concerns about the CD's, and whether or not I'll follow thru, I think I'll give it a try. My symptoms are always much worse in the winter and at the moment I think I'd try just about anything. King: I understand what you mean about the CD's seeming like "work". I'm not afraid of work, in fact too much work probably contributes to my symptoms... But sitting still for 30 minutes or more every day listening to CD's like this is definitly something that I'll have to make myself do. But hey, at this point I would consider even a 35% improvement something to celebrate!!!Now I'm off to figure out which CD program is the right one for me. Any advice???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I really liked the IBS Audioprogram 100. It has a great success rate and it is gut directed. Has been on the market for quite some time now... well tested and used by many. Here is their site:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi all and welcome! BQ has given some helpful posts - thanks BQ!You can read my journey below - I came to this BB absolutely desperate and did the IBS Audio Program as a last resort - I had to do it three times as I was just about housebound - really severe IBS - and this was the best thing to help me. Since it has been out since 1998, an overwhelmingly vast majority of users have found it helpful - it is not for everyone - but it has a pretty good track record if you search around - lots more pro than con.Also - they provide live free support if you need it - and you would never get that from a therapist or doctor - so it really is a win-win.Should you want to talk to someone about the program, you can call 877-898-2539 if you are in the US or Canada - or you can ask on the contact page of the above link BQ provides.The IBS Audio Program has helped thousands of folks - and though you will find some negative reviews here and there, as you would with any treatment method, as I mentioned, the great majoriy is good- and these are mostly from folks who had given up when all else had failed - and that is an important consideration - and was my case as well.Tale care and all the best to you no matter what journey to feeling better you take - everyone has to find their own way!


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks both of you for your replys. I feel a little silly; for some reason I thought there was more than one audio program available. In fact, I had it in my head that the one that is advertised and talked about on Heather's "help for ibs" site was different than the one you guys were talking about. Oh well... Now i don't have to make a decision about which one is best. I think I'm going to give it a try.I do have a question though. I'm sure the materials will answer this question but I'd like to know. Is this the kind of thing that you need to listen to while sitting in a chair being calm, or will it be just as effective if I'm listening at the gym or on the move? I know I'll be a lot more likely to stick with it if I can listen while at the gym.Thanks!Cliff


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cliff,Thank you for your questions - and yes, the program is sold on that site, as well as Healthy Audio, which is the creator's own site. For the best effectiveness, and for your own safety, you should listen to the sessions while you are totally relaxed -either while sitting in a chair being calm, with eyes closed, or many folks listen right before sleep at night in bed. I do know that for some special situations, the author has suggested that it would be 'OK" to listen with the sessions in the backround while sitting up, with eyes open, listening passively, but that is for individuals who have other compromising conditions, such as restless legs, or they have specific or special needs.The premise of clinical hypnotherapy is that you are concentrating with your subconscious mind with no other distractions. I suppose if you absolutely had to listen while at the gym, it could be done, but it is just not advisable to do so. You need to be relaxed and in a safe environment. Being at the gym brings in other stimuli that could link itself to your sessions - this may create all sorts of additional barriers to progress. I think that if you feel you you cannot stick with the approximately 30 minutes of quiet time per day, (the schedule actually has you listen for around 80 days with around 20 days of break interspersed within the fulll 100 day course) then hypnotherapy may not be the way forward for you. We always suggest that you be fully ready to follow the protocol and if you know you won't stick with it, then it is better that you don't buy it. Should you later decide, that you can devote the 30 minutes which is devoted time for you to rest and get better, then maybe give it a try.If you want a bit more information and a further explanation of your question before purchasing this program, please do call the number - 877-898-2539 - and they will be happy to help you.Take care Cliff, and all the best to you.


----------

